# Favorite Works for Snowy Days



## poetic (Feb 16, 2020)

What are your favorite works to listen to on snowy days? List as many as you'd like


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Where I live, nobody mentions "the s word" as the teasing prospects of warm weather start to roll in Anyway, my answer is Sibelius 6.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The weather does not affect my listening habits.

By the way, you posted this in the wrong forum, since this is neither a poll nor a game. Please contact one of the mods/admin staff to move it to the Classical Music Discussion forum, where more people will see it.


----------



## poetic (Feb 16, 2020)

I asked to move it


----------



## poetic (Feb 16, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Where I live, nobody mentions "the s word" as the teasing prospects of warm weather start to roll in Anyway, my answer is Sibelius 6.


Hey I want to live in MN inshAllah when I grow up!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sibelius - Sym #4, Tapiola
Tchaikovsky - Sym #1 - "Winter Dreams"
Vaughan Williams- Sym #7 - "Antarctica"
Fucik - "Winter Storms" - konzert-walz


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The first time I heard Beethoven's C# minor quartet was when it was snowing. The opening matched the quietness of the snowfall. Now it seems to be my go-to snow music.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

poetic said:


> What are your favorite works to listen to on snowy days? List as many as you'd like


May I ask why you want to know this?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I live where it snows 50 inches a season or more and have no favorites for it. I know my local NPR station loves Tchaikovsky's "Winter Dreams" symphony; they play it often in the snow season.

I'd rather hear the Delius Florida Suite that time of year.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

wrong thread, sorry


----------

